# Has anybody connected the fresh air hose to a Harman stove?



## mriegel001 (Oct 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a Harman 25th Anniversary stove and am anxious to get the stove up an running and see what it can do to help defray my annual home heating costs (using oil heat).

After thoroughly reading the installation manual and checking local codes, I want to install the fresh air intake instead of relying on combustion air from inside the house. This will allow me locate the exhaust port closer to my window (18" vs 48") and according to what I've read will reduce the likelihood of the unit smoking into the house in the case of a power failure.

I was wondering if anybody in this group has installed a fresh air intake on the Harman XXV (or any other Harman model?

There is little information in the instruction manual other than that a "2 3/8" I.D. noncombustible flex pipe" should be used. So I located a ready-made fresh air kit that includes the correct size pipe. When I went to check the fit, it is much smaller than the intake port on the stove.

The kit comes with adjustable clamps for both ends of the pipe. Unless I find a reducer fitting for the stove, there is no way to connect the
pipe to the intake.

In looking for answers in the HarmanPelletUsers forum, here, and on the internet in general, the only answer I could find was a person that thought it was not necessary to fully seal the outside air pipe to the intake. They decided to use metal duct tape to connect the pipe to the intake.

Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jester (Oct 29, 2008)

How much are you off by?  Napa sells exhaust adaptors that might help ya


----------



## Rockwell (Oct 29, 2008)

Just had our new Harmon XXV installed with OAK and dealer simply pushed the pipe into intake, no seal whatsoever. Dunno if that helps.


----------



## cac4 (Oct 29, 2008)

Mike Riegel said:
			
		

> There is little information in the instruction manual other than that a "2 3/8" I.D. noncombustible flex pipe" should be used. So I located a ready-made fresh air kit that includes the correct size pipe. When I went to check the fit, it is much smaller than the intake port on the stove.



This is puzzling me, too.  where did you locate this "ready-made fresh air kit"?  is it a Harman part?  

It seems like an odd size.  I measured the intake flange on mine, and it is 2 3/4 OD.  They specify the 2 3/8 ID flex pipe...that stuff has gotta be pretty thin walled...couldn't be more than 2.5 OD, which would make for a very sloppy fit.  OTOH...if you go with the standard, readily available stuff that is 3"...that'll be very sloppy fitting on the outside of the flange.  

?????


----------



## mriegel001 (Oct 29, 2008)

The XXV manual lists two official Harman parts (the flex pipe - part# 1-00-08543 and an inlet cover part# 1-10-08542). I found a kit that is made by Englander that included the pipe, cover, clamps and both interior and exterior trim pieces:

http://www.englanderstoves.com/store/Pellet_Vent_Pipe.html (kit is shown at the bottom of the page)

The kit is available online and through many hardware stores.

Based on some of the responses I'm getting, I'm wondering if an airtight seal to the outside air is even necessary? 

Thanks to everyone who has replied. I really appreciate the quick responses!

Mike


----------



## mriegel001 (Oct 29, 2008)

By the way, the intake flange on my XXV is notched in 2-3 spots (can't remember off the top of my head). It looks to me like it is designed to fit another piece? After all, why would the manufacturer go to the trouble to notch the flange (or design the casting with the notches) without a reason? 

From the description on Harman's official part (the flex pipe) it doesn't mention any connector or clamps being included. Just wondering if there is a Harman adapter part that fits on the flange that might possibly mate to these notches?

I consider myself a tech/mechanically-savvy person. I'll get this thing to fit by finding an adapter and if I can't find one ready-made, I'll get my buddy to weld a custom part... but it seems like somebody else would have gone through this before me and already developed a solution. I hate to "re-design the wheel".


----------



## escobarmj (Oct 29, 2008)

Mike Riegel said:
			
		

> The XXV manual lists two official Harman parts (the flex pipe - part# 1-00-08543 and an inlet cover part# 1-10-08542). I found a kit that is made by Englander that included the pipe, cover, clamps and both interior and exterior trim pieces:
> 
> http://www.englanderstoves.com/store/Pellet_Vent_Pipe.html (kit is shown at the bottom of the page)
> 
> ...



My XXV was installed with direct vent. The flexible pipe isn't sealed. just sits inside the air intake port.


----------



## cantman (Oct 30, 2008)

I ran my XXV all of last season with outside air installed.   I ended up using exhaust parts I purchased from an auto parts store.
If I remember correctly, I needed to buy some straight pipe and then use an increaser to get to my final size of pipe.
It all fit together very well and very snug  and I ended up wrapping the pipe with foil tape.


----------



## Bxpellet (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the 2 parts from Harman, The flex hose fits into the port, and is not attached, and when I clean my stove I pull it out of the way so I can get to the ESP. the put it back when I'm done.


----------



## Drivr (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine is just pushed into the stove air port and then i sealed it with silicone. I have the harmon exaust/intake wall thimble and it works great.


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 30, 2008)

I purchased my OAK from Harman Dealer along with 3 foot piece of flex pipe (2 3/8"). I am planning install for this weekend but have checked out all parts by dryfitting. Flex pipe inserts into the fresh air port on my Accentra and also inserts into the fresh air port on the thimble side. Fairly tight fit, but dealer provided some aluminum duct tape to use just to make a better seal on each end. I can always just remove tape and replace when needed. By the way the flex pipe is thin-walled but rugged it can be compressed or expanded somewhat to change the total lenght of it, or of cost it can be cut with pair of heavy metal shears.


----------



## Jester (Oct 30, 2008)

If any of you guys get some time, Im curious to see if there's any kind of difference in how your stove runs after you install the kit.  I live in a cape that was built in 51 that is about as air tight as a dishrack, but I have been working on insulation and am preparing for window and door upgraqdes which should make the place more snug.
Thanks


----------



## mriegel001 (Nov 3, 2008)

For what its worth, I solved the problem with a $2.98 part from Advance Auto Parts. The part #548505 (2-1/2" I.D. to 2" O.D. Adapter) is found in the muffler section. I spent 10 minutes smoothing the 2-1/2" end on my bench grinder. I removed the outside air connector from my stove (3 sheet metal screws). With a block of wood and a tap with a hammer I seated the part perfectly inside the flange of the connector. Pictures of the connector seated inside the Harman flange are attached.

The part works for my situation, but might not for others depending on what diameter pipe is used to supply the fresh air. My kit fits perfectly over a 2" O.D. pipe using the adjustable pipe clamp included in my outside air kit. The Harman XXV outside air connector has a 2-1/2" I.D., so as long as you find the right size to fit the I.D. of your outside air pipe you should be good to go.

If anybody cares, I will update this thread as soon as my stove is up and running (waiting on one exhaust pipe section yet).

Thanks again for everyone's help.

Mike


----------

